# GM Rip Off Skyline?



## Omega3k1 (Jan 6, 2005)

One of my friends got a newer Impala the other day and i was looking at it and as i was looking at it 2 things screamed out Skyline as i looked at it... The tail-lights and the headlights both look like they were ripped off from the skyline. Its not exact but it does look quite similar to a skyline imo.

I mean just look at these pics



















compared to


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

the 05 impala, the ones without that shitty red thing in the back, looked like a skyline to me at first, didnt really notice the headlights until you pointed them out, but i doubt nissan can do anything about it!!


----------



## cmack (Jan 13, 2004)

atleast the skylines are faster lol.... thats something nissan did just incase GM pulled something like this off


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I think the Chevy badge gives it away every time......


----------



## Tha Sheep (Mar 30, 2005)

yeah the new 05 Impala just has circular tails, not that whole red thing back there, and I think the 05 has slightly different headlights. Something to me seems different about it. 

But who cares about that, back to talking about the Skyline.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

close minded much?

the Corvette had circular tail lights at least a decade before the skyline ever did. 

So, the skyline is copying from the corvette.


----------



## Tha Sheep (Mar 30, 2005)

I doubt Skyline copied Corvette, however I am sure Impala did though


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

of course the imala copied the corvette, just like the Cobalt taillights are corvette inspired.

Chevy sure as hell didn't go copying the skyline. You teenagers are hilarious


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

chimmike said:


> of course the imala copied the corvette, just like the Cobalt taillights are corvette inspired.
> 
> Chevy sure as hell didn't go copying the skyline. You teenagers are hilarious


 i also think the cobalt is more "skyline" then the impala... i mean, its an impala, no one is mistaking it for a skyline anytime soon...


----------



## jimb0baby (Jun 27, 2004)

I once saw a 2000 Impala that clearly had a conversion attempt at a Skyline. Certain Silver Impala's dont have the red thing on the back of the impala. It's covered up and all you see is the 4 red taillights. This car had a body kit on it, all emblems shaved off, and two fatty muffers, lol as if that pushrod v6 could compete with the menacing Inline 6 of a Skyline!!!  

Also if you did some research you'd know that those 4 tail lights are originally a concept for the Impala not the Corvette. The 1960 Impala was the first Chevy to start having the multi-taillight setup. Although it had 3 on each side, it was wildly popular. So Chevy imported the idea to Corvettes for the 1961. They didnt want to clutter the back end too much due to its tight body frame and slanted rear end. So they only dropped 2 on each side. The 2 taillight setup on Corvettes is now even more famous then the 3 taillight setup from the crazy popular 1960 - 65 Impalas. The 1965 had multi tailights too but its fugly!!!


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

come back on that one mike!!


----------



## rasibe (Apr 6, 2005)

*thats a chevy malibu*

thats a chevy malibu not a impala, impalas are 2 door coupes.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

rasibe said:


> thats a chevy malibu not a impala, impalas are 2 door coupes.


Impalas come in 2 and 4 door flavor. And I'm pretty sure you can see the Impala emblem on the trunk lid....


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

rasibe said:


> thats a chevy malibu not a impala, impalas are 2 door coupes.


u arr ttttteh smrt! :loser: :thumbdwn:


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

chimmike said:


> u arr ttttteh smrt! :loser: :thumbdwn:


im sorry, but this made me laugh, so bad, well, actually, the quote did, oh x2!


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

rasibe said:


> thats a chevy malibu not a impala, impalas are 2 door coupes.














... I dunno guys... kinda looks like a malibu to me. :fluffy:


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

chimmike said:


> Chevy sure as hell didn't go copying the skyline. You teenagers are hilarious


Exactly what I was thinking. Some people *really* need to open a non-import/show magazine once in a while.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Z_Spool said:


> ... I dunno guys... kinda looks like a malibu to me. :fluffy:



you are teh stupid too.

DIRECT from Chevy's website:
IMPALA:









MALIBU:










rasibe, you're wrong, don't know your models, so i suggest you give up


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

chimmike said:


> you are teh stupid too.


Wow... new to sarcasm? Note the prancing fluffy. I'm not that dumb.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

fluffy doesn't really denote anything. most of the newbies go fluffy crazy. my bad


----------



## Omega3k1 (Jan 6, 2005)

Its an impala, i've seen plenty of them and i know what they look like to a T(all the cop car's around here are impala's, so i see that tell-tale front end or tail lights and i slow my ass down ). And actually i'm pretty sure all of the malibu's and impala's right now are all 4 door(well malibu has a 5dr as well), there's no 2 door model of them, or at least i cant find squat on chevy's site about there being a 2 door version of either. So my guess is there isnt one.

I only brought this up cause i seen a definate similarity, i'm not meaning that GM copied Nissan or the other way around, the title was kinda a joke. Ohh well.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

chimmike said:


> fluffy doesn't really denote anything. most of the newbies go fluffy crazy. my bad


You calling me a n00b?

[edit]

Written with a joking demeanor, so no one gets confused


----------

